# Aeromedevac Course



## starlight_745 (13 Nov 2004)

How many times a year is this course run?  Who typically is loaded on it and what is the priority for loading?


----------



## Armymedic (13 Nov 2004)

2-4 time a yr in Trenton, loaded by CF H Svc Gp (career manager I believe) and is usually 737 and nurses from air force supporting med units. Fd Ambs usually only get one postition per course.


----------



## Zombie (9 May 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has taken this course and what it's like. I assume this is the course required to become an Aero-Medical Technician? Can both the Aero-Medical Evacuation and the Diving Medicine Technician courses be taken, or can you only take one specialty course?


----------



## medicineman (9 May 2005)

There is a BIG difference between an Aero-Med Tech and a AME Med Tech.  Aero-Med Tech is an actual MOC.  Their old designation was "Bio-Science Tech".  Their job in life is to teach (and aid in research) flight physiology to aircrew and aircrew wannabe's.  They also run the hypobaric chambers - they used to run hypberbaric chambers too, but that seems to have gone by the wayside.  The AMT's get to fly in pretty much all the aircraft in the inventory, since it's hard to teach some things without experiencing them.

My Airmedevac course was pretty busy.  Half the day was spent learning flight physiology and flight stress as it applies to patient care at altitude and in the confines of an aircraft.  The rest of the time was spent doing configuration and load/unload drills on the Hercs and other aircraft (mostly the Herc) and crew/passenger safety and emergency procedures (mini flight attendant course).  Then we got to fly a couple of missions as crew and cargo - we had a whirlwind (literally) of the southeastern US (Georgia, Arkansas, Florida) with a tornado thrown in for good measure on the last day.

And no, you aren't restricted to one Trade Specialty qualification - you can have your Medevac wings, Med Supply course and Dive Medicine - though if you have Dive Medicine, you are a bit of a sought after commodity.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## Zombie (9 May 2005)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There is a BIG difference between an Aero-Med Tech and a AME Med Tech.   Aero-Med Tech is an actual MOC.   Their old designation was "Bio-Science Tech".   Their job in life is to teach (and aid in research) flight physiology to aircrew and aircrew wannabe's.   They also run the hypobaric chambers - they used to run hypberbaric chambers too, but that seems to have gone by the wayside.   The AMT's get to fly in pretty much all the aircraft in the inventory, since it's hard to teach some things without experiencing them.
> 
> My Airmedevac course was pretty busy.   Half the day was spent learning flight physiology and flight stress as it applies to patient care at altitude and in the confines of an aircraft.   The rest of the time was spent doing configuration and load/unload drills on the Hercs and other aircraft (mostly the Herc) and crew/passenger safety and emergency procedures (mini flight attendant course).   Then we got to fly a couple of missions as crew and cargo - we had a whirlwind (literally) of the southeastern US (Georgia, Arkansas, Florida) with a tornado thrown in for good measure on the last day.
> 
> ...



That does help, and sounds great...how long was your course and after how long serving did you take it?

Are people with Dive Medicine limited in numbers? If so, why - do people not want to take it, or is it that hard to get?


----------



## Dirt Digger (9 May 2005)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There is a BIG difference between an Aero-Med Tech and a AME Med Tech.   Aero-Med Tech is an actual MOC.   Their old designation was "Bio-Science Tech".   Their job in life is to teach (and aid in research) flight physiology to aircrew and aircrew wannabe's.   They also run the hypobaric chambers - they used to run hypberbaric chambers too, but that seems to have gone by the wayside.   The AMT's get to fly in pretty much all the aircraft in the inventory, since it's hard to teach some things without experiencing them.



For the Aeromed Techs, running the chambers is normally reserved for the WOs and senior Sgts...and by "running" I mean acting as the dive supervisor or flight director.  The actually physical turning of dials can be done by any qualified Aeromed Tech.  Positions are split between instructing, maintenance and admin.

The Aeromed Tech trade is extremely small...95% of the trade is located at CFSSAT with few extra positions at DRDC-Toronto.  It's also very difficult to get into and normally only open for Med Techs to transfer.  I don't think any Aeromed Techs are on this site, but if anyone is looking to get into the trade, I can give you some details sbout the day to day stuff or put you in touch with the trade advisor.


----------



## medicineman (10 May 2005)

My Airevac Course was 6 weeks long.  I'd been in 8 years when I got it (quite by fluke acutally).  The Dive Med guys are few and far between mainly (I think) because the it's hard to find course slots.  One of the guys works just down the ahll form me and he said that there are only about 8 left at the moment. 

MM


----------



## Medicboi77 (9 Aug 2005)

Just to Clairify.  The Airmedical Evac course is for QL5 or above Med techs and Nursing officers.  It is loaded by the Air Medical Evacuation coordinating officer ( AMECO) in Winnipeg.  Field Ambulances have normally 3 spots percourse... however no one ever knows about them.  I have been in Five years and got my Airevac wings this year... so it can happen early on.  Just ensure that your chain knows you want it, and that your air crew medical is up to date ... very important...   Plse email me  if you have any further Questions or I can direct you to the answers...




Cpl Daum KS Bsc, EMT,, QL5A 
Flight Medic


----------



## herseyjh (25 Feb 2006)

What vision category is required for aeromedical evac training?  To me it would make sense to just apply the vision category of your MOC, say NO or Med-A or whatever.  Am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## medicineman (25 Feb 2006)

Unless things have changed, V3 is the vision requirement.

MM


----------



## Skar-mag (21 Mar 2006)

V3 is correct, I am doing my Air crew medical now.


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Apr 2006)

Any idea how many NOs are on each course?


----------



## medicineman (3 Apr 2006)

Depends - There were 2 Canadian NO's and 4 Dutch ones on mine.  Luck of the draw I think.

MM


----------



## herseyjh (5 Apr 2006)

Cool, so how was the course?  I have been trying to sort out what equipment (not airframes but medical equipment) the CF is using for medevacs.  Saw some pics on the Combat Cameraman website.  Looked like a older Propaq 100 series and the standard mini-med 2-channel medication pump.  Of course it was an American aircraft so I suppose it could be US gear.  Just wondering.  A buddy of mine said we are using Zoll M series now?  Any information would be helpful.


----------



## medicineman (5 Apr 2006)

Been a number of years - when I did mine, we used the LP10, ProPaq 100, a monstrosity of a vent (can't remember brand), Impact suction, one of a number of various IMED pumps, some various power converters and inverters.  What you might want to do is try to get hold of someone in 426 Sqn in Trenton - they're the people that run the course to see what they use now.

MM


----------



## Dale Turner (12 Jun 2006)

Hey gang, Just got back from my airmedevac course. Awesome course. If you can get on by all means take this course. 

When it comes to equipment all I can say is the more things change the more they stay the same. Most of the kit Medicineman indicated is STILL being used. Save for the Alaris i.v. pump. 

They say they have Zolls on the shelf but if the supply guys gave them out then they wouldn't have any Zolls on the shelf :

DT


----------



## medicineman (12 Jun 2006)

Good to hear you had a good time - any no duff 6 bells?

MM


----------



## Dale Turner (13 Jun 2006)

I may need to clear my ears again but I'm not familiar with "no duff 6 bells"  :-\

I was apparently the first "Pt." to hang himself on the honeybucket for one of the scenerios while on our strat eval flight though.  ;D



DT


----------



## medicineman (13 Jun 2006)

LOL.  6 rings of the crash bell - unless they changed things to let you know to bend over and kiss your backside goodbye.  The ourse before me had a flameout during takeoff and we had a bird strike on ours (no emergency declared luckily).  We had an axe murder on one of our check rides.

MM


----------



## Dale Turner (13 Jun 2006)

Ok, Duh I got it. :

Luckily we did'nt have any no duff emergencies. But I almost became a real casualtiy during our rapid decompression. I ran out of O2 in my walk around bottle and I couldn't recharge my tank whilst someone was refilling theirs.  :-X


DT


----------



## medicineman (13 Jun 2006)

I got nailed with a generator fire - 10 breaths and that POS bottle was empty for me.  Lucky my partner bailed me out so to speak.

MM


----------



## rogsco (16 Jun 2006)

Hey Sqn-Medic, 

You may have not only been the first one to hang themselves in the honey-bucket on a Herc, but I think you might be the only MCD to ever much M&M peanuts with a simulated peanut allergy (OMG I can't breath and my skin is getting really itchy) pt on your mission too!

Ha Ha Ha!

For those still wondering the course is 7 weeks long now. First five are ground trg and working up to the strat evac mission (Herc). Week 6 is tactical on the Herc and Week 7 is helicopter on the Griffon.

If you want the course make sure to let your COC know. Its great fun and there is definitely a need for AE qualified members.

RS


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

I am a wannabe...
Glad to hear the course rocks and I can't wait to be doing the same

HL


----------

